
Chinese factories are lying and they don’t even know it - kg4lod
http://assembly.com/blog/why-factories-lie/
======
Someone1234
This might be worth reading, but it is largely an advert for their product
"Assembly CORE." The graphs only seem to exist to show that you need to buy
their product (they have little substance beyond that).

The topic itself is interesting but without real and unbiased raw data on
defects, it is hard to even discuss it.

------
diet_cookies
The graphs have unlabeled axes which made it hard for me to take anything it
said seriously.

~~~
rustyfe
As always, replace unlabeled axes with, "My Level of Arousal".

------
kg4lod
Hi. Author here. Really sorry about all the issues.

(1) Sorry for the bugs -- misconfigured subscribe tool has been removed and
you can use http to access the site as there is an issue with the https config
on the new landing page

(2) Graphs have the axes explained in the text. Removing them from the figures
was recommended as a marketing hack, but very ill-advised. I'll get the
figures updated within the next half-hour or so

(3) Advertisement? Sure. But... also a huge dataset and an interesting finding
about the relative perceptions. It's not a scientific journal article by any
means (I've written some), but it does outline how the data was put together.
If anyone is interested in collaborating on a deeper study, I'm very happy to
do so!

~~~
fegu
"removing [graph axis] was recommended as a marketing hack"

..and there all my preconceptions of marketing people sadly reconfirmed.

------
the_common_man
Sensationalist headline : check

Graph without labeled axis: check

Veiled production promotion: check check check

Goes to show how easily HN can be gamed with a well thought headline.

------
Mao_Zedang
There will be a point in time where reshoring (landing the manufacturing back
in the country where goods are sold) becomes viable because human labor wont
be used. If China hasnt grown its economy big enough to be a consumer of its
own products to maintain employment for its citizens things will get ugly
(USSR?). It will be interesting to see how their economy based on being the
manufacturing hub of the world survives.

~~~
nxzero
Might be wrong, but my understanding is that China currently leads the world
in robotic labor; meaning all robotic labor preformed by robots own by Chinese
companies regardless of where the robots are.

~~~
toomuchtodo
If robots can be put anywhere, you put them where your customers are.

~~~
rustyfe
Where your customers are, insofar as there is capital and labor (even robotic
factories break down) there to support it. That might mean onshoring for
Americans, but I don't think that's true everywhere.

Look at how China is investing in Africa. In this hypothetical future, I can
still see a country with large amounts of robotic equipment, lots of people
educated to operate and program them, and good shipping infrastructure
dominating global trade.

It will just be a highly developed China shipping to developing nations,
instead of a developing China shipping to developed nations.

You can plug in your choice of robotic manufacturing country for China if
you'd like, the point stands, but I see China as well positioned to maintain
their lead in manufacturing if they are very smart.

------
the_duke
Why is this upvoted?

It's really just an advertisement without any data or information that could
be taken seriously.

------
roel_v
The use of line charts in this article makes me weep tiny tears shaped like
Tufte sparklines.

------
0xCMP
Site is down and I couldn't find a google cache of the article. :/

~~~
buserror
Lucky you. I did, and all I found was multiple full-window attempts at having
me 'subscribe' to something.

